# Textfeld und char-Variable



## Sibylle (28. Okt 2010)

Guten Tag,

in ein Textfeld wird ein Zeichen eingegeben, das anschließend in eine char-Variable übergeben werden soll.
charvar = jTextField3.getText();
funktioniert nicht.
Wie sieht die Lösung richtig aus?
Dank im voraus.
Gruß
Sibylle


----------



## eRaaaa (28. Okt 2010)

```
getText().charAt(0)
```


----------



## Sibylle (28. Okt 2010)

Hallo Basti,

vielen Dank für die rasche Antwort.
Bei mir wird ein Fehler angezeigt, wobei charAt(0) mit einer roten Wellenlinie markiert wird.
Man muss doch da ein Semikolon setzen?

Woran kann es liegen?

Gruß

Sibylle


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Okt 2010)

Genau.

```
char c = textfield.getText().trim().charAt(0);
```


----------



## eRaaaa (28. Okt 2010)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:


> Genau.
> 
> ```
> char c = textfield.getText().trim().getChar(0);
> ```



Huch, jetzt hast du dich aber verschrieben oder? =)


```
char c = jTextField3.getText().trim().charAt(0);
```

getChar gibt es nicht


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Okt 2010)

Jo, war ein Versehen, hatte es aber noch selbst bemerkt und korrigiert.


----------



## Sibylle (28. Okt 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfen.

So läuft es jetzt:

char chartest;

chartest = jTextFieldeingabe.getText().trim().charAt(0);

jTextFieldausgabe.setText(String.valueOf(chartest));

Dazu noch 2 Fragen:

A. Wozu benötigt man das trim()?
B. Weshalb muss im setText- das String.valueOf sein?

Gruß

Sibylle


----------



## eRaaaa (28. Okt 2010)

Sibylle hat gesagt.:


> A. Wozu benötigt man das trim()?


lies selbst: trim()


> B. Weshalb muss im setText- das String.valueOf sein?


Weil setText ein String erwartet und kein char.
Kann man in dem Textfeld nur einen Buchstaben eingeben? Dann verstehe ich den Sinn nicht das zu einem char und wieder zu einem String zu machen...


----------



## Sibylle (28. Okt 2010)

Hallo eRaaaa,

der Sinn von trim ist verstanden.
Bei meinem Beispiel ging es nur darum mit den Datentypen String und char klar zu kommen.

An alle meinen besten Dank für die Hilfen.

Ich wünsche allen einen schönen Abend.

Gruß

Sibylle


----------

